# International B250 Steering Box



## dudfield (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi Hope someone can Help 

My Farther in Law is rebuilding the Steering box on his International B250
Does any one have a Diagram/ Manual / Web link for the steering Box
So that we can use it to help with the rebuild

Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy dudfield,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

If you will click on the Messicks ad at the top of the page, then on the "online parts", then on the CaseIH logo, you can find parts diagrams for a B275. There are no diagrams for a B250, but the B275 steering box is the apparently same as the B250. See attachment. Sorry, but that's about all I can find.

From reading about the B250, and B275, I learned that they are very difficult to steer. You might consider adding power steering to the tractor. The best source that I know of is Jackson's Power Steering owned by Roland Jackson. Readily accessible on the internet. 

Good luck.


----------

